# Squirrel Killer



## rockchalkbettie

Hey everyone, 
I need some help. My 2 1/2 year old golden, Bettie, won't stop chasing squirrels and killing them. Is this normal? 
She also is getting so prey driven, that when we take her out to the dog park, and she see's a smaller dog running around, she thinks is prey and chases it like she does a squirrel. I have to call her back to me and she is not allowed to chase smaller dogs. What should I do?


----------



## Ranger

Well, you can join the club of having a squirrel killer! Ranger used to kill them at our old place, even when I left his collar on with all the tags...I'd hoped the jingly collars would give the squirrels a head's up but instead Ranger just learned to avoid making the tags jingle!

As for little dogs, you're right with not allowing her to chase the little ones. How is she with little dogs that aren't running? I wish I could offer more advice but Ranger seems to know the difference between little dogs playing and prey...and he is very prey driven. I'm sure someone else will chime in with better advice, but in the meantime, try to manage the situation so she doesn't get the chance to chase (and possibly hurt) a little dog.


----------



## Florabora22

Man you guys must have fast dogs! Flora loves to chase squirrels - like... LOVES to, she jumped out of my car window once after one (believe me, I keep the windows UP now) - but she's never caught one.

Good luck with this, I'm sure it's distressing


----------



## Ranger

Does Flora bark as she chases them? My old golden used to love chasing squirrels but he'd bark as soon as he saw one and then bound up and down as he chased them; they saw him a mile away and he never did catch one!

The first time Ranger caught one I was panicked. He killed it while it squeaked like a squeakie toy and I closed my eyes with my fingers in my ears so i couldn't hear it! Then I had to think of a way to dispose of the body!! The second time, I ran out and my brother got him to drop it then we caught the poor thing and I drove to a vet's clinic...the vet told me they don't like to "waste resources" on squirrels, pigeons, or crows. But they did euthanize him for me and that's better than crawling away and dying (poor thing couldn't climb a tree) or dying the jaws of Ranger.


----------



## FinnTastic

Very interesting .... bumping up so you can have idea.


----------



## Florabora22

Ranger said:


> Does Flora bark as she chases them? My old golden used to love chasing squirrels but he'd bark as soon as he saw one and then bound up and down as he chased them; they saw him a mile away and he never did catch one!
> 
> The first time Ranger caught one I was panicked. He killed it while it squeaked like a squeakie toy and I closed my eyes with my fingers in my ears so i couldn't hear it! Then I had to think of a way to dispose of the body!! The second time, I ran out and my brother got him to drop it then we caught the poor thing and I drove to a vet's clinic...the vet told me they don't like to "waste resources" on squirrels, pigeons, or crows. But they did euthanize him for me and that's better than crawling away and dying (poor thing couldn't climb a tree) or dying the jaws of Ranger.



I'm 90% sure Flora has hip dysplasia, because when she runs it's horrible looking... and I'm guessing it probably slows her down. She's also kind of dumb. She'll watch the squirrel move and jump around and decides to attack it when it's just about to run up a tree. She doesn't give herself the chance! :

I would feel pretty bad if Flora caught a squirrel, although I don't know if she would kill it. Occasionally after a good rain we get armadillos that come out to eat the grubs, and Flora just likes to walk around them and chill. She sniffs them, puts a paw on their head, and then toddles off to do their own thing.

Guess she doesn't have Ranger's hunter instinct.


----------



## Ranger

kdmarsh said:


> I'm 90% sure Flora has hip dysplasia, because when she runs it's horrible looking... and I'm guessing it probably slows her down. She's also kind of dumb. She'll watch the squirrel move and jump around and decides to attack it when it's just about to run up a tree. She doesn't give herself the chance! :
> 
> I would feel pretty bad if Flora caught a squirrel, although I don't know if she would kill it. Occasionally after a good rain we get armadillos that come out to eat the grubs, and Flora just likes to walk around them and chill. She sniffs them, puts a paw on their head, and then toddles off to do their own thing.
> 
> *Guess she doesn't have Ranger's hunter instinct*.


Well, that's a good thing! If I could change one thing about Ranger, it'd be his prey drive. I miss my old golden retriever's loving personality. He'd snuggle with kitties, bring birds to me that had flown into windows, and once brought me a baby bunny he'd "found". Baby bunny was scared to death, covered in drool, but completely unharmed. I don't even want to think about what Ranger would have done to that poor thing. :no:


----------



## heyeaglefn

My Golden Cami is 2 years old, and she has the problem where she has started to treat little dogs as prey when playing with them as they run around. She plays with dogs often at a daycare she goes to, and more and more if a little dog runs across the gym she will sprint after it and take it to the ground like it is a squirrel or something like that. She doesn't hurt it, but she is starting to get rougher and I would love to break her of this.

The trainer says it is her prey/hunting instinct and is going to come up with some recommendations. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## rockchalkbettie

ummm, this sounds EXACTLY like what I'm going thru right now with my golden. I really need help. I take Bettie to day care as well, and a couple weeks ago, Bettie actually had an "incident" with another little dog and although she wasn't officially kicked out of day care, they did make some suggestions before we bring her back. They suggested agility training, wearing a backpack on walks/runs, and more mental exercise. I have purchased 1 expensive wooden dog puzzle, 3 intelligence toys to make her work for the treats inside, a $60 dog backpack, and a walky dog to attach to my bike for after work runs. I have done everything except the agility training, and that's because the woman in town only does classes once every three months. The daycare people said that Bettie is really, really focused, more than other dogs, and that she has high energy level. 
I really don't want to have a sweet golden that I need to worry about being aggressive. That's not how its supposed to be! She is so focused and prey driven, the behavior has really started to transfer to smaller dogs. Please let me know if your vet suggests anything that could help me!!


----------



## RedDogs

Are you good at learning from books? If so... I hate to tell you to buy something else, but the book "Control Unleashed" could be very helpful for getting you to think about decreasing her arousal level.

I would not take her to day care (instead get a dog walker if she needs out in the day. If that's not an option...ask that at day care they limit the playtime extensively. 

Make lists of the things that get her wound up, and limit those to controled times when appropriate (like play), others (like squirrels and other dogs) do NOT give her a chance to gte her aroused and create a training plan to gradually teach her to be calm in those situations.


----------



## NancyJ

Wow! Charlie loves to chase the squirrels, too. But has yet to catch one. We live in the woods surrounded by trees so they really have the advantage of getting to one quickly. Charlie's gift is catching and killing moles. Isn't that a nice image? LOL

Anyway, good luck. It looks like you've gotten some great advice so far!


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom

I am so glad I found this thread. My Simon has caught and killed 2 squirrels this week in our yard. He just suddenly started going after them after years of peaceful interaction.


----------



## Marjorie

So am I, SimpleSimon'sMom! My Bessie has been killing _something_ she catches in the woods. I've been afraid to tell anyone --scared they'd say she was un-Golden or something. Seems silly after reading these --they are dogs after all! The first time she showed up looking like this below, I was afraid it was her blood. Now I know better. One good thing --Bessie likes to chase smaller dogs, too. She'll charge them fast. But all she does is slam into them so they both go tumbling. They don't seem to mind.








The photo didn't work. Here it is.


----------



## flykelley

Mine have caught a couple of them, even bought one to the back door.

Mike


----------



## A1Malinois

Mine is the expert squirrel and rabbit killer...my small dog is the crow killer lol. I trained an "out" command for my guy tho and hes pretty good at that. Saved a few from certain death this last 2 weeks


----------



## robschonk

I'm certain to be flamed for this, but have you thought of a radio controlled shock collar? Give her a little jolt when she's chasing a squirrel and I'll bet she'd catch on quick. Squirrels got nasty incisors, and your girl could get a serious bite.


----------



## Lucky Penny

*SQUIRREL! The one word every dog knows!

*


----------



## crazy daisy

golden retriever TERRIER?

daisy is only curious with squirrels and cats.... luckily she isn't as curious with black bears


----------



## Kristin

My boy had hip dysplasia, wasn't a particularly fast runner and was certainly the most non-aggressive cuddly Golden I've ever known.

But... he did have a predilection to finding baby bunny nests. There is a small bunny graveyard in the backyard after the many years of inept Rabbits choosing his yard as an ideal spot to make a nest. 

I never saw a drop of blood and there was nothing 'aggressive' about what he did, but he would just find them and toss them up high (like 6 feet) into the air. Then they'd hit the ground and he'd toss them up again. One bunny nest found and suddenly all you saw were these 'flying' bunnies in the air and then my screams. He would immediately stop, of course and back away. Most of the bunnies were just dead from fright or unnoticeable injuries sustained from the air-tosses. He did the same to a mole once (ended up deceased) and a squirrel who actually walked past his nose while he was lounging one day (squirrel got tossed once but quickly escaped before a second round).

One tiny bunny survived last summer and I was waiting for animal control to transfer the bunny to a rehab centre but he just keeled over and died about 5 hours later. 

He never had any prey drive with small dogs though. He actually preferred smaller dogs to big ones to become 'friends' with at the dog park.

I was traumatized every time this happened though. I even created a make-shift mesh fence around one nest in the yard until the surviving bunnies were old enough to venture into the world without dealing with the slobbering Golden poking his nose into their nest again.

My Golden did this even in his senior years. I only wish the Rabbits had been smarter than to keep setting up camp in my yard every spring.

Dogs that really love squeaky plushy toys are probably going to be harder to teach. The squeaker is designed to mimic the sound of a small animal dying. I think it's hard to resist a live moving 'squeaky toy' from their perspective.


----------



## Jakemyboy

Ranger's mom --- I would think this "prey drive" is perfect since he is a RAW fed dog....


----------



## horsebnw

Kristin said:


> Dogs that really love squeaky plushy toys are probably going to be harder to teach. The squeaker is designed to mimic the sound of a small animal dying. I think it's hard to resist a live moving 'squeaky toy' from their perspective.


Oh, no. Squeaky toys are designed to mimic that? I really didn't know that. I have gone through many happy years thinking it was just a funny sound. I don't think I'll ever find one of those toys amusing again! Gross.


----------



## newport

Lola is a chaser of both squirels and cats.... has yet to catch one. My previous cocker spanial was the real hunter! Birds, rats, *baby anything*....:uhoh: it upset me so so much! But my dear Spooky the cocker was just a great hunter. He actually fed himself where my Irish setter would starve if he had to depend on himself.

*Today's Red & Rover cartoon by Brian Basset ( it is in the Seattle Times Newspaper) is so cute.... has to do with the explaination of squirels and why dogs do what they do-- read it if you get a chance!*


----------



## GoldenKeeper

Noah is the complete opposite. I have to egg him on just to pursue one. He'll act like he's up for the chase but, funny, he always gives the squirrel plenty of a headstart and poops out just as he starts to briskly trot over. Faker.

...Now the next door neighbor's cat on the other hand.. They definitely have something going on.


----------



## Tennyson

I think my boy is a liberal tree hugger. It's like he views all the animals in his backyard as visiting company. In the summer I put his food and water dishes outside on the patio and he watches all the birds, squirrels and rabbits eat his food while his tail is wagging. Never chased one. He even let a hawk swoop down and take one of his stuffed toys while he was 3 feet away.
There was one time I came home from work (11PM), let him out 4 or 5 times (his choice) and when I put the light on in the laundry room he carried baby rabbits inside, lined them up like a squadron on his bed and sat there waiting for my approval. It was rather chilly that night and I'm thinking he thought it was too cold for them outside. He didn't harm a single one.
He's a lover......not a hunter, I guess.


----------



## Deber

Mine got a squirrel a few months ago. Poor thing, don't know what it was doing, but whatever it was the 2 pups were able to catch it and kill it. Honestly think Kye would have just brought it in alive, but Coop grabbed part and both pulled. Yikes!! Happy to say right after it was killed, they both dropped their piece and just stared at it like it was broken. I had to get newspaper and wrap it all up so they wouldn't get to it again. So far no more dead squirrels and I hope the rest learned the pups are older now and could be a real threat.


----------



## my4goldens

I have a squirrel chaser and killer. What I try to do before letting the dogs out in the back yard is make a little bit of racket to warn the squirrels the beasts are coming, after that not much else I can do. So far this year we haven't had any squirrel casualties, but have had a couple of close calls. Hopefully we can get thru the year with zero squirrel deaths. It is a little disgusting to have to clean up dead squirrel carcass from the back yard.


----------



## magiclover

My guy hasn't killed any squirrels but he did eat a dead one he found on his walk today with my daughter. :yuck:


----------



## Yarra girl

No squirrels here in Australia, but we do have possums.
I'm worried Tessa has OCD sitting staring at our apple tree ..... LOL, and we hear the single excited "I see you" bark each morning when the little furry ones head home to bed.
A few weeks ago I realised the dogs were doing some quick checks down the side of the house and returning to the patio .... investigation found a deceased (must have been natural causes !!? : not a mark on it) peaceful looking ringtail possum placed in a decent hole dug into our old vegie garden .... with a light smattering of soil on top. 
I would like to think they had no idea about ripping it to shreds and took the gentle route of a decent burial for another creature, but think the frequent checking of their secret had more to do with seeing how their slow-cooker method was going !!! 
Yarra


----------



## cgriffin

All my Goldens so far have been 'lovers of all animals', lol. And I am glad for it. Toby is curious when he sees something and wants to touch it with his paw but just watch it, it is so cute.
Now, for my dachshund, arggggggghhhhhhhhh, he drives me nuts. He has killed two rabbits and two birds so far. I guess it is just the type of dog he is and bred for it, but I HATE it and I let him know every time.


----------



## ang.suds

Help! Our non-golden, dear rescue Subira (lab/shepherd mix) caught and killed a baby bunny today and while I was looking for the nest, quietly managed to catch and kill the most massive squirrel I've ever seen. UGGGGHHHHHHH. I say leave it and she immediately walks away and looks at me like "Isn't this the best day ever"? Biggest grin. And I'm fuming, even though I know I probably shouldn't be. I feel like this evil woman for allowing these animals to die by my dog. Now I feel mad at Subira which I know is completely irrational. She brought home a squirrel the other morning as well. She gets lots of exercise but is definitely the most focused and seemingly intelligent dog we have ever brought into our home...ADVICE??


----------



## ang.suds

Here are some pics of Subira for those who are curious...
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Take a deep breath! I'm sorry you're upset. I get it, I really do--it took moving to the remote and wild coast of Maine for me to come to terms with the reality that nature doesn't play favorites and has zero sentimentality. "Baby" anything is fair game and squirrels breed lots of baby squirrels so that only the smartest will survive, ditto rabbits. 

At my house, in my yard my pets come first. I won't harm a living thing on the other side of the fence, but if they're inside the dogs' yard, especially since so many of these animals are disease vectors for dogs, I'm not nearly as tolerant. I've been known to whack a porcupine with a tree branch until he got his fat prickly behind back on his side and away from my dogs!

Your dog is being a dog--I know you get that. One of the truly miraculous things about dogs is that they are animals--and yet choose to grace our domestic lives. Some days they just remind us of that fact in less than adorable ways!

But on the bright side...look at what a great "leave it" you have with her! That's impressive!


----------



## ang.suds

Hahaha, thanks Noreaster. Yes, she is FANTASTIC with leave it. She drops prime rib for us but that was months of training. Thank you, you brought the rational side of my brain to the forefront when needed the most.


----------



## ang.suds

Would anyone recommend bells on their collars or does that just make the smart ones stealthier?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Big hug back atcha!

At least your dog is smart about it! A few years ago we had a young raccoon wander into the blackberry bush tangle to the one side of our yard. The dogs all took off after it and I'm struggling to get to them through the thorns and whimpering, "Oh no, oh no, oh no," expecting raccoon-ageddon. I finally get there, and all four of them are standing in a circle staring down at the raccoon, who's untouched and on his back pedaling his feet in the air like, "Okay, who's first?"

My dogs looked up at me like, "Oh, thank God you're here, what do we do now?" at which point the raccoon stood up, shook himself off, waddled past me while shooting me a dirty look, and disappeared into the woods.

The dogs do not like to be reminded of this embarrassing episode.


----------



## ang.suds

Hahahahahahhahahaha, they needed my Subira in the bunch. Love it


----------



## Woodyspond

I have a rescue Golden, I think she is a mix. She goes after mice, chipmunks and squirrels. I am horrified to think what is going to happen when the frogs come out of our pond and start hopping around the yard. I have never had a Golden who went after critters. This is a first for me. She hasn't swallowed one (that I know of) but tosses them in the air and plays with them and of course they end up dying! You have to pry her mouth open to get them out.


----------



## Bentman2

*Squirrels*

Bentley just loves them. One afternoon I had him chained to tree in back yard after getting back from walk. He was just cooling off and then all of a sudden when into a melt down phase over something in the yard. Well I come out to see what the deal was and put him on the lease so he could take me to where he wanted to go. He took me ok. He pulled me into the front yard and knew that a squirrel was on the side of a tree away from my sight. He managed to take the squirrel off the tree and shook the snot out of it for 2-3 seconds before I knew what was happening. The squirrel managed to get loose but was really damaged in the ordeal. So yes, Goldens love them any way they can get them.


----------



## robschonk

That's how their genes programmed them...


----------

